# Custom php.ini settings



## mulixer (12. Aug. 2011)

Servus Leute,

wenn ich bei der domain konfiguration eigene "Custom php.ini settings" vergebe 

```
zend_extension = /var/www/webinclude/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.3.so
```
werden die aber in keine config datei geschrieben. Oder müsste das nicht in der php-fcgi-starter des passenden linux users stehen?

ISPConfig: 3.0.3.3
Debian 6

Jemand ne idee?


----------



## Till (13. Aug. 2011)

Das wird schon in eine eigene php.ini geschrieben, das dauert aber ca. eine Minute. Du kannst es dann testen indem Du eine php Datei mit phpinfo() Funktion in das Web legst, dort werden alle verwendeten php.ini's angezeigt. In der fcgi Startdatei steht dann auch die Referenz auf die neue php.ini drin. Aber wie oben geschrieben dauert dass ca. eine Minute, da das Konfiguratuonsscript per Cron läuft.

Du kannst auch im ispconfig Monitor in der Jobqueue sehen, wenn Deine Änderung geschrieben worden ist (Jobqueue muss dann wieder leer sein).


----------



## mulixer (14. Aug. 2011)

Servus Till,

danke für deine antwort, der wert wird tatsächlich nach /var/www/conf/web1/php.ini geschrieben. Aber dennoch gibt mir phpinfo() keine info über das gelandene modul. Es müsste unter "Additional Modules" der wert "ionCube Loader" stehen. Auch habe ich per hand den eintrag in passenden eintrag mal ganz nach oben gesetzt aber keine änderung. Was nun... im open_basedir von php steht der pfad zu der datei aber auch drin, also daran kann es nicht liegen.

jemand noch ne idee?

bis denn dann - mulixer


----------



## Till (14. Aug. 2011)

Steht denn im phpinfo output drin, dass die /var/www/conf/web1/php.ini verwendet wird?


----------



## mulixer (14. Aug. 2011)

passt schon, die rechte für /var/www/webinclude/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.3.so waren nicht passend gesetzt. Jetzt läd php die erweiterung.


----------

